# What happened here? Any tips how to preserve better?



## Kauai_artist (Jul 22, 2021)

I live in Hawaii and it’s very humid here. How could I have avoided the spots? 
thanks


----------



## picassolite (Dec 10, 2016)

If it is not the paper or the pigments ... really looks like a grinch came into your studio and misted your painting with white and or green paint.


----------

